# Circle vs. Oval reflectors



## Ernicus

Preferences?  Discuss.


----------



## Village Idiot

It depends on the subject.


----------



## Ernicus

Shooting people inside.  I am going to buy circles for outside, but wan wondering if oval is better for inside.


----------



## Big Mike

The shape of it usually doesn't matter much at all.  It's the size that is a bigger concern...and for the most part, bigger is better...up until the point that it becomes to unwieldy to use.


----------



## kundalini

> Circle vs. Oval reflectors


Triangle vs Rectangle.

Discuss.


----------



## KmH

It's not a vs type issue.

Use the shape that is closest to the shape of your subject. For instance, to make 3/4 and full shots of people rectangular works best.

Consequently, you would likely want to have several shapes and sizes from round to rectangular.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

It's hip to be square.


----------



## AaronLLockhart

kundalini said:


> Circle vs. Oval reflectors
> 
> 
> 
> Triangle vs Rectangle.
> 
> Discuss.
Click to expand...



trollolololololol.


----------



## Ernicus

lol, I love the interwebs. 

I was looking at the 5 in 1 circles for a must have to carry with me for various reasons, but I also liked the large oval, I think 60x40 for shooting people...in my head I was thinking that one would be better for someone standing up for a full body...or laying down for full body.


----------



## Big Mike

I've used the large oval/rectangular reflector.  Well, actually it's a diffusion panel but can be a reflector as well.  It gives great light, but it's a b!tch to use outdoors in any sort of wind.  It pretty much takes two people (not counting the photographer or the model) to hold in many situations.

The 5-in-1 units are great...mostly because the base layer is a diffusion screen.  That's what I've found to be some of the best quality lighting...holding a large diffusion screen between the subjects and the sun.


----------

